# YouTube Channel Companion Website



## Jam88 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi forum members! I am making this thread to ask you guys what kind of features you would like from a YouTube Companion website. what I mean by this is like how J Perm's website is jperm.net and SpeedCubeReview's website is speedcubereview.com. I am soon going to attempt to create one for my channel. The main features would be a chat forum for my viewers and a timer. This is my first coding project that pulls together all my languages: HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, MySQL. Any tips/ code snippets you can post and I'll post updates. But just for now features that you would like please (I might not implement them immediately but they will be in a queue depending on how widely covered they are/ ease to program)!


----------



## Alexander (Sep 16, 2020)

Is this what you mean?

```
<iframe src="https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/?nick=Guest|?#rubik" style="border:0; width:100%; height:450px;"></iframe>
```

Thats a applet that link to a rubik channel thats around for a very long time (15 years!!) URL-> rubik chat
More to find here: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Rubik_IRC_Channel


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 16, 2020)

AlexanderO said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> ```
> <iframe src="https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/?nick=Guest|?#rubik" style="border:0; width:100%; height:450px;"></iframe>
> ...


A little bit like that but more like this forum.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Coming along quite nicely, got the login system in place. Any requests?


Jam88 said:


> Hi forum members! I am making this thread to ask you guys what kind of features you would like from a YouTube Companion website. what I mean by this is like how J Perm's website is jperm.net and SpeedCubeReview's website is speedcubereview.com. I am soon going to attempt to create one for my channel, J8Cubes (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk6BuvtKUyHusaSme_VCMzA). The main features would be a chat forum for my viewers and a timer. This is my first coding project that pulls together all my languages: HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, MySQL. Any tips/ code snippets you can post and I'll post updates. But just for now features that you would like please (I might not implement them immediately but they will be in a queue depending on how widely covered they are/ ease to program)!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Coming along quite nicely, got the login system in place. Any requests?


You could put some alg sets/trainers . I haven't coded in 2 years, so I can't help you there


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> You could put some alg sets/trainers . I haven't coded in 2 years, so I can't help you there


i'll try...


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 19, 2021)

are you still working on it? Ik that this thread hasn't been updated in a few months but i just want to know


----------

